# STAY AWAY FROM GAMEKILLER.net



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pretty much threw away 375 dollars by dealing with "Blaze" of Gamekiller.net . He is the owner of a game website with 600,000 members. You would think with those numbers site traffic and sales would increase but nope stayed at about the same. 

I paid that amount for a months time and besides a few seo stuff he helped me do (in my opinion not worth 375 dollars) it has been a big waste.

He found me through this forum so other brands stay away from this guy tell him you're not interested in getting ripped off.

John
http://fbgsouth.com


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

specifikreazon7 said:


> Pretty much threw away 375 dollars by dealing with "Blaze" of Gamekiller.net . He is the owner of a game website with 600,000 members. You would think with those numbers site traffic and sales would increase but nope stayed at about the same.
> 
> I paid that amount for a months time and besides a few seo stuff he helped me do (in my opinion not worth 375 dollars) it has been a big waste.
> 
> ...


I get that you are mad, but why would you advertise with gamekiller.net? It has nothing to do with your brand and is not going to give you targeted visitors.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

He tried to rope me in too, but my line wouldn't appeal with "Gamers" and didn't want to have a trial period so I walked.

Sent from my ADR6400L using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Kontagion (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah their a hacking community and NO ONE should associate with them since what they do is a violation of certain agreements.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think your mad ! Because, adverting suits on niche related sites. If you have printing business then you must have to prefer Zazzle, Psprint, PrintingRay for advertising purpose not gaming sites etc.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

a little mad that I wasted the money but over it and trying to let others know. 
IF the information is irrelevant to you then keep it moving. 

thanks bro.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

specifikreazon7 said:


> Pretty much threw away 375 dollars by dealing with "Blaze" of Gamekiller.net . He is the owner of a game website with 600,000 members. You would think with those numbers site traffic and sales would increase but nope stayed at about the same.
> 
> I paid that amount for a months time and besides a few seo stuff he helped me do (in my opinion not worth 375 dollars) it has been a big waste.
> 
> ...


I was contacted about advertising with them. I asked several times for a proposal after he suggested we talk on msn or something like that, and in the end it was one sentence. A one sentance proposal for cost, demographic and site traffic breakdown. I was never going to do it, I just wanted to gain and understanding of the true costs of these forms of advertising and to see what your money can get you. 

Allot of direct paid advertising is just not cost effective for start ups and small businesses. I have a friend who works for a marketing agency and he always talks about it to me, but to be honest he is quite ignorant to it all. He is discussing managing budgets of £20,000 and what he would do with it and what I should do etc. I say to him if only I had the luxury of handing over £20,000 for someone who wears a suit to buy me ad space simply because they understand the definition of the word demographic. He is always critising their in house graphic designer to, and I say to him it's easy to point out what you would do differently to something that already exists but why don't you try creating something from nothing yourself.

Matt
http://deadmanvalley.com/


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

so what did he actually do wrong? 

i get that you spent money to advertise there. 
it didn't pan out for you.

now you warn people to stay away from the site and from the owner..

but what exactly did they do to wrong you?

when you advertise ANYWHERE there are no guarantees that you will get increased traffic or sales. but that's not their fault.

unless i'm missing something.


----------



## fundaycorp (Sep 21, 2012)

Gonna have to agree with that... what did go wrong outside a failed investment. 

Was there a bunch of lead on, him saying he guaranteed triple sales from his members..

Also, is gaming your main clientele? cause why spend money in places that are not your area. example, A snowboard brand is not going to put adds on a tennis site. 

Just my two cents..


----------

